# [SOLVED] Failed to emerge sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4

## hariskar

```
chmod a+x '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/image//usr/share/libtool/c

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libt

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libt

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libt

 * ACCESS DENIED:  renameat:     /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/imag

ln: failed to create symbolic link '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/i

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 115:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2850:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ln -sf "${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/gnuconfig/${x##*/} "${x}" || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libtool-2

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libtool-2.4.6'

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY -------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-11424.log"

 *

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: renameat

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/image/usr/share/libtool/build-aux/

A: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/image/usr/share/libtool/build-aux/

R: /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

C: ln -sf /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.

 * ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 115:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2850:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ln -sf "${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/gnuconfig/${x##*/} "${x}" || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/libtool-2.4.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libtool-2

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r4/work/libtool-2.4.6'

```

```

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.24-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif firefox flac gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk

iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd

actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid

dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load

memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18

garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en-GB el en-US" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB el" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Any help?

Thank you!Last edited by hariskar on Mon May 08, 2017 5:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fpemud

WORKAROUND:

1. put this line in /etc/portage/make.conf to temporarily tell emerge disable sandbox and privilege drop.

```
FEATURES="${FEATURES} -userpriv -usersandbox -sandbox"
```

2. emerge -1 sys-devel/libtool

3. remove the above line from /etc/portage/make.conf.

I still don't know what the problem is.

----------

## hariskar

Thank you for instant reply!

----------

